
Good Software Takes Ten Years. Get Used to It. (2001) - MattJ100
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000017.html
======
andrewstuart
I'm usually on board with Joel but I think this one, whilst perhaps more true
in 2001, is no longer entirely correct.

I'd be interested to read an update written by Joel.

------
davidjnelson
Seems like continuous delivery is adopted more in web/mobile/cloud domains,
and slower release cadence is more common in
hardware/healthcare/automotive/operating system type domains. I'm curious what
others have noticed here.

------
MattJ100
An oldie here. Some recent discussion I read on HN reminded me about it, and
I'm curious how applicable people think this still is in 2016.

